# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Dna moczanowa

## oxnation

Witam! Mam dość poważny problem z dną moczanową która uniemożliwia mi normalne funkcjonowanie.

Około września 2010 roku miałem pierwszy napad. Spuchła mi dosłownie cała lewa stopa. I nie mogłem chodzić. Na pogotowu stwierdzono naciągniecie więzadła. Musiałem się poruszać o kulach.
Po miesiącu opuchlizna zeszła, ale zaczęły się kolejne problemy - silny ból śródstopia oraz pięty. Co uniemożliwiło całkowicie funkcjonowanie. Przestałem pracować i nie wychodziłem z domu na krok.
Po pierwszej wizycie u chirurga w październiku 2010 dostałem milurit 100 mg i leki przeciw zapalne. Po miesiącu choroba zaatakowała drugą stopę i w obu stopach odczuwałem silny ból w piętach i śródstopiu. Wskaźniki z krwi dla tego okresu CRP - 0,2; Kwas moczowy 9. Od tego czasu jestem na diecie niskopurynowej.
W grudniu 2010 zrobiłem fizykoterapie - jonoforezę(diprophos), magnetronik, ultradźwięki - co nie dało żadnego efektu.
W styczniu badania krwi wynosiły - CRP 3; ASO ujemny;LatexR ujemny, Odczyn Vaalera-R. ujemny. Dodatkowo wykonałem rezonans magnetyczny głowy wykluczający choroby neurologiczne.
Marzec 2011 - reumatolog przepisał Kolchicynę 1x1, Aponapro 2x1 oraz Allupol 2x1.
Kwieceń 2011 - brak poprawy nadal wyraźne ból w piętach i śródstopiach. Badania krwi - CRP 5; Kwas M. 5; LatexR ujemny; TSH 2.
Maj 2011 - Kwas Moczowy 5. Brak poprawy.
Lipiec 2011 fizykoterapia - Magnetronic, Laser, Jonofoereza.
Sierpień 2011 - badania krwi Kwas moczowy 4,16/ ASPAT 67/ ALAT 212/ CRP 9,8/
W październiku stwierdzono u mnie polekowe stłuszczenie wątroby. Przestałem brać kolchicynę i aponapro. Został jedynie Allupol 2xdzienie.
Grudzien 2011 - Kwas moczowy 4; Ciagły brak poprawy stóp. Oraz problemy z prawym kolanem, które zaczyna bolec podobnie jak stopy.

Mam nadzieje ze pokrótce opisałem sytuacje z ostatniego roku. Choroba dała mi tak w kość. Nie wiem co mam dalej robić. Leczenie lekami nie pomaga. Z tego co w internecie przeczytalem dna moczanowa najczęściej atakuje duże palce u stóp u mnie to wygląda zupełnie inaczej - ciągły ból pięt nie dający przejść nawet pół kilometra. Obecnie stopy nie są opuchnięte jedynie dają sie non stop we znaki nie pozwalając na normalne funkcjonowanie. W lutym idę na kolejną fizykoterapie, ale wiem że to nie pomoże jak leczenie farmakologiczne miluritem, kolchicyną, aponapro i allupolem, co prawdopodobnie uszkodziło mi wątrobę.
Może mi ktoś doradzić czy to jest faktycznie dna moczanowa? może to inna choroba i lekarze się pomylili, bądź przybrała u mnie jakieś ogromne rozmiary i nie chce odpuścić. Siedze w domu juz 1,5 roku, staram się nie chodzić żeby nie uszkodzić stawów. Proszę o poradę bądź jakąś wskazówkę, co zrobić bądź co źle zrobiłem.

----------


## oxnation

Odswieżam temat. I proszę o porady.
Choroba atakuje mi już kolana. Które bolą podczas chodzenia.
na koniec marca kwas moczowy 4,20

----------


## oxnation

Byłem wczoraj u nefrologa. Ten mi powiedział że z nerkami u mnie wszystko w porządku. 

 Więc nadal nie wiem co dalej robić. Co powoduje dne. Jestem na diecie niskopurynowej i na lekach. A objawy nie przechodzą(na palcach u ręki pojawiły mi się guzy dnawe). Ma ktoś jakieś propozycje?

----------


## oxnation

Czy to może być Chondrokalcynoza?

----------


## TomaszK

Czy testy ANA1 aCCP były robione? typowe na RZS? jak morfologia?

----------


## oxnation

Nie miałem nigdy zleconego "ANA1" ani "aCCP". A morfoligia wyglądała tak:
*12 październik 2011* - RBC 4,87 mln/ WBC 7.50 tys/HGB 15,0 g/ PLT 185 tys/ HCT 43%/ LYM 1.7 tys/ MXD 0,5 tys/ NEU 5,3 tys/
*15 marzec 2012* -     RBC 5,13 mln/ WBC 6,80 tys/ HGB 16,2 g/ PLT 183 tys/ HCT 47%/ LYM 1,7 tys/ MXD 0,4 tys/ NEU 4,7 tys/
*23 marzec 2012* -   RBC 5,00 mln/ WBC 9,00 tys/ HGB 15,0 g/ PLT 219 tys/ HCT 46%/ LYM 2,4 tys/ CRP 2,6 mg/

----------


## TomaszK

Badania takie jak ANA1 aCCP są to wskaźniki odpowiadające szczególnie za RZS. Skoro leki nie pomagają, badania prócz kwasu moczowego są w granicach normy lub trochę odbiegają, proponuję zrobić te badania. jest wiele przyczyn podwyżkonego kwasu moczowegoalkohol, białaczka. a jeśli chodzi o stawy to przyczyna może być inna. pozdrawiam

----------


## maly41

Mam podobne objawy.Boli stopa w miejscu ,niby nietypowym dla tej choroby. Dlatego nie chciałem dać wiary że to może być Dna , jednak lekarze twardo obstają przy dnie. Kwas moczowy 7,9.Pisz  na priv.

----------


## mareqs

Czy podczas ataku dny moczanowej powinno się brać milurit ? Bo słyszałem różne wersje i niektórzy proponują odstawienie miluritu na rzecz kolchicyny i koniecznie jakieś NLPZ (np: naproxen)

----------


## piter503391

a czy jest tu ktoś kto zachorował na tę chorobę, ale stosuje sie do diety łyka tabletki i wszysto jest oki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy to może być Chondrokalcynoza?


Zrób badania na chlamedię pneumanie. Ona również może powodować takie stany. Ja mam kwas moczowy 7,2 i nie mam żadnych zmian.

----------


## teneri

Witam.Ja na dnę choruję od 2002 roku.Początkowo nie była to zbyt uciążliwa choroba.Jednak wraz z biegiem czasu było coraz to gorzej.Dieta pomagała na jakiś czas,ale ataki przychodziły z biegiem czasu częściej i były za każdym razem gorsze.Doszło do tego,że przeszkadzały mi w pracy zawodowej i w życiu codziennym.Przeczytałem wszelkie możliwe informacje w internecie o sposobach leczenia-stosowałem wszystko co wydawało mi się mądre i logiczne.Skutek-mierny.
Pewnego dnia opowiedziałem o tym koledze,który reperował mi auto.On z kolei opowiedział to swojej żonie.Po kilku dniach zadzwonił do mnie powiedział mi,że Gośka(jego żona)hobbystka ziołolecznictwa stwierdziła,że powinienem zainteresować się i zacząć stosować najprostszy lek jaki dała nam natura czyli zioło zwane podagrycznik.Łatwo powiedzieć-ale spróbuj to kupić.Na szczęście często bywam na Podlasiu,a tam wiele osób para się zbieraniem ziół.Porozmawiałem i poprosiłem aby nazbierano i przygotowano mi to cudo.Po jakimś czasie,gdy wracałem z Mazur odebrałem odpowiednio przygotowany podagrycznik i zacząłem go stosować.Reasumując-po jakimś czasie stosowania(dowiedziałem się od zielarzy z Podlasia że trzeba go stosować z dodatkiem innych ziół)od ok.15 miesięcy zapominam powoli o dnie moczanowej.Piję 2 razy dziennie te zioła i zaczynam normalnie żyć.Zaczynam jeść jak człowiek i powoli zapominam o diecie-oczywiście z umiarem i zdrowym rozsądkiem.Po kilku latach zacząłem znowu jeść me ulubione śledzie i nawet po kilkuletniej przerwie czasami piję Perłę Lubelską-moim skromnym zdaniem jedno z najlepszych piw.Wiem,że brzmi to niewiarygodnie,ale nawet badanie krwi na zawartość kwasu moczowego potwierdza to napisałem.Jeżeli ktoś nie wierzy niech napisze do mnie na maila-chętnie podyskutuję na ten temat.Podaję maila-contractor2@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w walce z tą uciążliwą chorobą-Mariusz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Ja na dnę choruję od 2002 roku.Początkowo nie była to zbyt uciążliwa choroba.Jednak wraz z biegiem czasu było coraz to gorzej.Dieta pomagała na jakiś czas,ale ataki przychodziły z biegiem czasu częściej i były za każdym razem gorsze.Doszło do tego,że przeszkadzały mi w pracy zawodowej i w życiu codziennym.Przeczytałem wszelkie możliwe informacje w internecie o sposobach leczenia-stosowałem wszystko co wydawało mi się mądre i logiczne.Skutek-mierny.
Pewnego dnia opowiedziałem o tym koledze,który reperował mi auto.On z kolei opowiedział to swojej żonie.Po kilku dniach zadzwonił do mnie powiedział mi,że Gośka(jego żona)hobbystka ziołolecznictwa stwierdziła,że powinienem zainteresować się i zacząć stosować najprostszy lek jaki dała nam natura czyli zioło zwane podagrycznik.Łatwo powiedzieć-ale spróbuj to kupić.Na szczęście często bywam na Podlasiu,a tam wiele osób para się zbieraniem ziół.Porozmawiałem i poprosiłem aby nazbierano i przygotowano mi to cudo.Po jakimś czasie,gdy wracałem z Mazur odebrałem odpowiednio przygotowany podagrycznik i zacząłem go stosować.Reasumując-po jakimś czasie stosowania(dowiedziałem się od zielarzy z Podlasia że trzeba go stosować z dodatkiem innych ziół)od ok.15 miesięcy zapominam powoli o dnie moczanowej.Piję 2 razy dziennie te zioła i zaczynam normalnie żyć.Zaczynam jeść jak człowiek i powoli zapominam o diecie-oczywiście z umiarem i zdrowym rozsądkiem.Po kilku latach zacząłem znowu jeść me ulubione śledzie i nawet po kilkuletniej przerwie czasami piję Perłę Lubelską-moim skromnym zdaniem jedno z najlepszych piw.Wiem,że brzmi to niewiarygodnie,ale nawet badanie krwi na zawartość kwasu moczowego potwierdza to napisałem.Jeżeli ktoś nie wierzy niech napisze do mnie na maila-chętnie podyskutuję na ten temat.Podaję maila-contractor2@wp.pl
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w walce z tą uciążliwą chorobą-Mariusz

----------


## kum

> a czy jest tu ktoś kto zachorował na tę chorobę, ale stosuje sie do diety łyka tabletki i wszysto jest oki?


Uważam, że to jednak dna. Też to mam. Jeśli nie pomaga kolchicyna to biorę naproxen i atak przechodzi. W żadnym razie w czasie ataku bądź nawet kilka tygodni po nim nie bierz milutitu (potęguje ból i nawrót choroby).

----------


## wiolka358

Witam,pisze wlasnie prace licencjacka na temat postepowania fizjoterapeutycznego w dnie moczanowej,czy ktos mi polecic jakies ksiazki na ten temat, potrzebuje jak nawiecej informacji o fizjoterapii,jakie zabiegi ,cwicznia itd

----------


## waldez72

dna może atakować każdy staw, więc nie ma ataków typowych i nietypowych. Akurat trwam w ataku , boli mnie kolano i stopa-kolano tragedia, nie ma mowy o chodzeniu. Wyczytałem o kuracji cytrynowej którą stosuję od 4-ech dni i z niecierpliwością oczekuję efektów. To prawda że leki nie wiele pomagają, poza tabletkami p-bólowymi(ketonal i ibuprofen pabi)ale to kosztem żołądka i wątroby. Jednym słowem trzeba nauczyć się żyć z  tą chorobą choć nie jest łatwo.

----------


## błędny_rycerz

Witam, 
na podgarę tzn. dnę moczanową choruję od ok. 17 lat. teraz mam 40 wiosen. nigdy nie stromiłem z tłustym jedzeniem, zastawnymi biesiadami oraz alkoholem... mam siedzący tryb życia co bardzo dobrze wpływa na rozwijanie się w/w choroby. Brałem dziesiątki leków na tzw. zatrzymanie budulca moczanowego w organizmie... I nic.
Największym a może największą ulgą stała się dla mnie cebula... Zwykła biała cebulka nie doceniana przez konsumentów. Wystarczy tylko ok. główki surowej dziennie i wszystko mija... z wątrobą też lepiej, pozdrawiam i polecam surową cebulkę...

----------


## majanda12

Choruję na Dnę od kilkunastu lat, nie biorę miluritu ani innych leków, stosuję tylko dietę (od mniej wiecej 5 lat) , od kiedy ją stosuję  miałam tylko dwa ataki, oba po zabiegach operacyjnych nie związanych z tym schorzeniem, w obu przypadkach po podaniu Colchicum dispert - pierwszego dnia 2 tabletki co 6 godzin, drugi dzień 2 tabletki co 8 godzin, trzeci dzień 2 tabletki co 12 godzin i potem przez 8 dni dwa razy dziennie tabletka i atak mija. Mam bardzo dobrego reumatologa, który uważa, że dieta to podstawa panowania nad tym schorzeniem i ma rację. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Leonithas

Witam. Mam podobny problem co opisany przez: oxnation. U mnie to wygląda tak: W Listopadzie 2013 miałem operację na kręgosłup i 4 dni po operacji obudziłem się z opuchniętą i bolącą prawą kostką - operacja na kręgosłup - OK. Na następny dzień (czyli piąty po operacji) zaczęło boleć mnie prawe kolano, które boli mnie do dziś. Kolano nie jest opuchnięte jednak na jonoforezę zareagowało tak, że spuchło, zrobił się wysięg który został ściągnięty - ortopeda powiedział, że taka reakcja na jonoforezę ma związek z uszkodzoną łękotką, jednak uszkodzenie nie może być przyczyną tak silnego bólu kolana i występuje w innym miejscu niż ból uszkodzonej łękotki. W Grudniu 2013 zrobiłem kwas moczowy = 7.36, potem w Styczniu 2014 = 6.04, teraz wskoczył na 8.0 jednak ból nigdy nie ustąpił, ani w kostce ani w kolanie jedynie tylko jest złagodzony gdy łykam przeciwbólowe i przeciwzapalne. Kolchicyna wg mnie nie pomaga bo nie daje mi żadnego efektu. Leki przeciwbólowe i przeciwzapalne działają tylko przez kilka godzin, potem ból powraca. Kostka cały czas opuchnięta i boli. Reumatolodzy upierają się, że to dna, może mają rację ale czemu nie ma poprawy na stałe, po kilku godzinach ból wraca. Lekarze powiedzieli mi, że ostra dieta to mit, że trzeba zachować umiar, ale nie przesadzać, bo przy dnie główną rolę odgrywają leki. Na ostrej diecie jestem od kilku dni ale efekt na razie żaden. W Grudniu zacząłem od Miluritu i było gorzej, potem Kolchicyna i Diclac, potem tylko Diclac, ale po odstawieniu ból powrócił. Potem znowu Kolchicyna i Mentidol, potem tylko Mentidol, po odstawieniu ból powrócił. Teraz łykam tylko Rantudil (czy jak on się zwie), ale działa, przez około 8 godzin, potem boli jak na początku. NIE POLECAM REUMATOLOGÓW Z CZĘSTOCHOWY !!! Czy ktoś zna bardzo dobrego reumatologa, specjalistę od Dny Moczanowej lub choroby które są do niej podobne oraz lekarstwa które wreszcie przyniosą jakieś efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od 6 miesięcy borykam się z Dną, przeczytałem wypowiedzi ale mało kto pisze o wysięku w stawie kolanowym. Ja mam już 3 raz ściągany płyn i trochę się niepokoję tym faktem. Czy może ktoś miał lub ma podobny problem? 
 Biorę milurit 300 i przeciwbólowe oraz maści ketonal i altacet naprzemiennie.

----------


## Leonithas

> Witam. Od 6 miesięcy borykam się z Dną, przeczytałem wypowiedzi ale mało kto pisze o wysięku w stawie kolanowym. Ja mam już 3 raz ściągany płyn i trochę się niepokoję tym faktem. Czy może ktoś miał lub ma podobny problem? 
>  Biorę milurit 300 i przeciwbólowe oraz maści ketonal i altacet naprzemiennie.


To NIE masz DNY MOCZANOWEJ lub nie ona jest głównym problemem !!! Dna moczanowa sama przechodzi po trzech tygodniach - nieleczona. Też mam wysięg w stawie kolanowym. Ale w końcu po 5 miesiącach trafiłem do dobrego specjalisty i postawił prawidłową diagnozę. Lekarze w moim mieście (Częstochowie) leczyli mnie właśnie na dnę, nie mając pojęcia co mi jest i działali na oślep. Dopiero lekarze w Łodzi się poznali, zrobiono mi odpowiednie badania i zaczyna przechodzić. Polecam Łódź i panią dr Grażynę Świerkowską (zastępca ordynatora oddziału reumatologii), świetny specjalista i przemiły człowiek. Najpierw leczenie było w domu, ale nie pomogło, a potem do szpitala na szczegółowe badania i wyszło co mi jest. Specjalnie nie piszę co to za choroba, aby nie sugerować, ale najprawdopodobniej masz to samo co ja. Radzę jak najszybciej udać się do odpowiedniego lekarza, bo ja się męczyłem strasznie przez 5 miesięcy niepotrzebnie na dnę moczanową. Aha, milurit odłóż bo to nie dna moczanowa.

----------


## Ankara

Witam, chory na dnę moczanową nie może spożywać używek typu alkohol, mocna herbata i kakao, zgadza się? Mój mąż na to choruje i mi się serce kraje, bo on uwielbia wszystko co czekoladowe. Mam zatem pytanie - czy chory może jeść zamiast kakao karob (tzw chlebek świętojański)?

----------


## Neska

W mięsie ssaków jest duża zawartość kwasu moczanowego, który przy dnie moczanowej należy ograniczyć do minimum,
Proponuje zatem przejść na wegetarianizm. Polecam również przeczytać książkę Bożeny Żak-Cyran " Jedz i żyj zgodnie z porami roku"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do nowego programu TV o tematyce medycznej, realizowanego we współpracy z Centrum Medycznym Gamma w Warszawie poszukujemy osób z problemami zdrowotnymi w obszarze ortopedii, zamieszkałych w Warszawie i okolicach (z uwagi na miejsce świadczenia usług medycznych). Zapraszamy pacjentów po urazach, z przeciążeniami i zmianami zwyrodnieniowymi stawów oraz z innymi chorobami ortopedycznymi, metabolicznymi, zapalnymi i cywilizacyjnymi, takimi jak:

- choroby serca,
- nadciśnienie tętnicze,
- cukrzyca typu II,
- hipercholesterolemia,
- reumatoidalne zapalenie stawów,
- choroba Hashimoto,
- łuszczyca,
- ZZSK, lub inne schorzenia autoimmunologiczne (w tym te dotyczące
dzieci)
- dna moczanowa,
- nadwaga / otyłość.

Osoby, biorące udział w programie, trafią pod opiekę interdyscyplinarnego zespołu, którego zadaniem będzie przywrócenie w jak największym stopniu zdrowia i aktywności. Będą diagnozowane i leczone wielokierunkowo w poradniach, pracowniach diagnostycznych i szpitalu CM Gamma, przy udziale specjalistów ortopedii i traumatologii, fizjoterapeutów i diagnostów oraz lekarzy innych specjalności (w zależności od rodzaju schorzenia). Opieka ze strony specjalisty medycyny żywienia pomoże zmniejszyć następstwa chorób ortopedycznych oraz chorób współtowarzyszących.

Pacjenci zakwalifikowani do programu, w ramach określonego przez lekarza prowadzącego planu leczenia, będą mieli możliwość m. in. leczenia operacyjnego w zakresie ortopedii i traumatologii narządu ruchu.

Zgłoś się, pisząc na adres: zawroceni@formacjatv.pl.
W zgłoszeniu proszę zamieścić informację o sobie i swojej chorobie oraz telefon kontaktowy.
Być może to właśnie Tobie jesteśmy w stanie pomóc!

----------


## qazwsxedc

Na twoje dolegliwosci najlsze beda pijawki, naprawde polecam sprawdzilam i teraz czesto korzystam z tych zabiegow. Choruje na cukrzyce insulinozalezna od 10 roku zycia czli 25 lat oraz 5 lat cierpialen na podagrę . gdyby nie pijawki dziś byłbym bez nogi z powodu stopy cukrzycowej która to lekarze specjaliści leczyli przez pol roku a potem chcieli ja amputowac . ostatnia deska ratunku i desperacką decyzja-pijawki. Dzięki nim mam obydwie nogi a do tego zapomnialem o dnie moczanowej. Wszystkie wyniki w normie.wziolem w sumie 10 zabiegów ale czuje się teraz dozo lepiej . teraz widzę wyższość medycyny naturalnej nad konwencjonalna. Jeżeli chcesz się wyleczyć to sprobujto nic nie boli a koszt pporównywalny ponieważ leki czyli chemia tez kosztuje a jeszcze rujnuje  ci organizm. 







UOTE=Leonithas;64346]Witam. Mam podobny problem co opisany przez: oxnation. U mnie to wygląda tak: W Listopadzie 2013 miałem operację na kręgosłup i 4 dni po operacji obudziłem się z opuchniętą i bolącą prawą kostką - operacja na kręgosłup - OK. Na następny dzień (czyli piąty po operacji) zaczęło boleć mnie prawe kolano, które boli mnie do dziś. Kolano nie jest opuchnięte jednak na jonoforezę zareagowało tak, że spuchło, zrobił się wysięg który został ściągnięty - ortopeda powiedział, że taka reakcja na jonoforezę ma związek z uszkodzoną łękotką, jednak uszkodzenie nie może być przyczyną tak silnego bólu kolana i występuje w innym miejscu niż ból uszkodzonej łękotki. W Grudniu 2013 zrobiłem kwas moczowy = 7.36, potem w Styczniu 2014 = 6.04, teraz wskoczył na 8.0 jednak ból nigdy nie ustąpił, ani w kostce ani w kolanie jedynie tylko jest złagodzony gdy łykam przeciwbólowe i przeciwzapalne. Kolchicyna wg mnie nie pomaga bo nie daje mi żadnego efektu. Leki przeciwbólowe i przeciwzapalne działają tylko przez kilka godzin, potem ból powraca. Kostka cały czas opuchnięta i boli. Reumatolodzy upierają się, że to dna, może mają rację ale czemu nie ma poprawy na stałe, po kilku godzinach ból wraca. Lekarze powiedzieli mi, że ostra dieta to mit, że trzeba zachować umiar, ale nie przesadzać, bo przy dnie główną rolę odgrywają leki. Na ostrej diecie jestem od kilku dni ale efekt na razie żaden. W Grudniu zacząłem od Miluritu i było gorzej, potem Kolchicyna i Diclac, potem tylko Diclac, ale po odstawieniu ból powrócił. Potem znowu Kolchicyna i Mentidol, potem tylko Mentidol, po odstawieniu ból powrócił. Teraz łykam tylko Rantudil (czy jak on się zwie), ale działa, przez około 8 godzin, potem boli jak na początku. NIE POLECAM REUMATOLOGÓW Z CZĘSTOCHOWY !!! Czy ktoś zna bardzo dobrego reumatologa, specjalistę od Dny Moczanowej lub choroby które są do niej podobne oraz lekarstwa które wreszcie przyniosą jakieś efekty.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To NIE masz DNY MOCZANOWEJ lub nie ona jest głównym problemem !!! Dna moczanowa sama przechodzi po trzech tygodniach - nieleczona. Też mam wysięg w stawie kolanowym. Ale w końcu po 5 miesiącach trafiłem do dobrego specjalisty i postawił prawidłową diagnozę. Lekarze w moim mieście (Częstochowie) leczyli mnie właśnie na dnę, nie mając pojęcia co mi jest i działali na oślep. Dopiero lekarze w Łodzi się poznali, zrobiono mi odpowiednie badania i zaczyna przechodzić. Polecam Łódź i panią dr Grażynę Świerkowską (zastępca ordynatora oddziału reumatologii), świetny specjalista i przemiły człowiek. Najpierw leczenie było w domu, ale nie pomogło, a potem do szpitala na szczegółowe badania i wyszło co mi jest. Specjalnie nie piszę co to za choroba, aby nie sugerować, ale najprawdopodobniej masz to samo co ja. Radzę jak najszybciej udać się do odpowiedniego lekarza, bo ja się męczyłem strasznie przez 5 miesięcy niepotrzebnie na dnę moczanową. Aha, milurit odłóż bo to nie dna moczanowa.


Jak tu wybrać odpowiedniego lekarza ? Ja nagle miałam problem z prawym nadgarstkiem - szok. Ból nie do wytrzymania. Zwykłe maści nic nie dały - badanie kwasu moczowego w normie. Zewnętrzne objawy jak przy nie moczanowej - ból i niemoc w ręce, dłoni nie do opisania. Dopiero chirurg zdziwiony bardzo przepisał mi w razie czego Colchicum i o dziwo przeszło mi po tym. Wszystko byłoby fajnie - tylko ja jestem wegetarianką, nie piję piwa, alkohol w małych ilościach, czekolada - rzadko. Nijak to nie pasuje mi do tego. Ale Colchicum pomogło. Podobno, gdyby to nie była dna to ten lek nie pomógł by mi. Po miesiącu - czuję w stawie palca dłoni - ból. Podobny jak przedtem - matko - znów koszmar. Czy ktoś zna jakiegoś dobrego lekarza na Śląsku - który mógłby pomóc ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaatakowało mnie w ciągu dwóch-trzech dni. Nie mogłem się ruszyć, dotknąć kołdrą nie mówiąc o chodzeniu, czy założeniu buta. Bolało intensywnie nawet jak leżałem. 
Kiedy nie macie kontaktu z lekarzem proponuję. Naproxen 3-4x200 mg + po 12 h 1x 200 mg. Ból był do zniesienia po 2-3 godzin od przyjęcia tabletek.
Powinno zrobić się badania na obecność kwasu moczanowego we krwi i udać się do lekarza. Przepisze Kolchicyna, którą można brać przez 3-4 dni do ustąpienia silnego bólu. Później bierze się Milurit przez ok. miesiąc i ponowne badania + wizyta u lekarza. Mi lekarz powiedział, że dna pojawia się od nieprawidłowej pracy nerek. Ale żeby również unikać podrobów zwierzęcych i alkoholu. 
Podobno jest lek niemiecki, który jest znacznie skuteczniejszy w leczeniu, aczkolwiek niedostępny w Polsce. Szukajcie na forach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomimo, że brałem Milurit mam od piątku atak dny (staw skokowy) rano udałem się do laboratorium odebrałem wyniki 6,7 kwasu moczowego... a mimo to...

Lekarz stwierdził, że poziom kwasu nie ma u mnie wpływu na ataki stawowe...

Dostałem leki Anaprem (naproxen) oraz Aulin...

Usilnie szukał będę Zioła POGRYCZNIKa !!!! Jeżeli ktoz zna miejsce zakupu to proszę zamieścić tutaj informację ew, na priv krzysztof-gru@wp.pl. Dzięki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poprzednik napisał o lekach niemieckich więc podpowiadam, że w tym języku nasza choroba to Gicht może ktoś na tyle sprawnie posługuje się językiem  naszych zachodnich sąsiadów, że przeszuka ich fora i znajdzie ten lek...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niemieckim lekiem ściągającym kwas moczanowy jest Benzbromaron. Kosztuje około 100PLN za 30 tabletek z przesyłką w aptece internetowej GoldenPfarma, trzeba się zarejestrować jako pacjent. Zakup leku wymaga recepty od lekarza, którą trzeba wysłać internetowo do apteki. ja zawsze proszę o kilka opakowań i jest taniej o koszty przesyłki- 80PLN za opakowanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Niemieckim lekiem ściągającym kwas moczanowy jest Benzbromaron. Kosztuje około 100PLN za 30 tabletek z przesyłką w aptece internetowej GoldenPfarma, trzeba się zarejestrować jako pacjent. Zakup leku wymaga recepty od lekarza, którą trzeba wysłać internetowo do apteki. ja zawsze proszę o kilka opakowań i jest taniej o koszty przesyłki- 80PLN za opakowanie.


witam 
chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy ten benzbromaron działa i na jak długo i jeszcze chciałbym się dowiedzieć w jaki sposób się płaci na goldpharma.com.
dziękuję i pozdrawiam piotr kaczmarczyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w tym czasie miałem ok 5 ataków i mam teraz. pomiedzy atakami jem duzo miesa i pije duzo piwa i wódki (nigdy wino). jak to mozliwe? jestem na diecie kwasniewskiego, gdybym nie pil jestem pewien , że żadnego ataku nie miałbym nigdy. W wakacje pilem codziennie i jadlem za duzo  pieczywa stad ten atak. polecam wam te diete oraz zioła i naturalną wit C. sprawdźcie tez koniecznie ukryte terapie Jerzego Zięby, nie dziękujcie tylko zastosujcie, aha i zero!!! leków i tzw lekarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dwie cytryny dziennie ,1 szt. rano na pusty żołądek i w ciągu dnia z wodą popijać  kilka razy ,unikać alkoholu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekami wykończycie nerki, jeżeli są już słabe .

----------


## LUKAS LONDYN

Dla zainteresowanych podaje adres gdzie można zakupić podagrycznik
eko-herba 
17-200 hajnówka
tel.501-357-547
pozdrawiam potrzebujących lukas

----------


## Rex68

Zauważyłem, że atak może być spowodowany  często po wypiciu piwa, zjedzeniu grilowanego mięsa, upał, infekcje, drobne urazy, nadmierny wysyłek i najczęściej przychodzi w czasie snu. 

Na pewno dieta i dużo ćwiczeń ruchowych - dają dużo...
Ale normalnie trudno się zdyscyplinować.. 
Tak więc u mnie zero diety  :Smile:  ale też zero alkoholu i mało jedzenia wieczorem.

W chwili obecnej - próby ataku pojawiają się 1, 2 razy w roku, i gdy takie się zaczynają,  biorę początkowo duże dawki Olfen-u ( 3-4x100mg w ciągu 1 doby, potem mniej ). Silne bóle ustępują zwykle szybko i w ciągu kilku dni jest OK.
Ja dobrze toleruję Olfen - ale trzeba skonsultować z lekarzem, jego użycie.  Dodatkowo systematycznie spożywam Vit. C ~1-2g / db ( kupuję tą syntetyczną w op. 1kg, bo tania ). Vit. C  powoduje szybszą reg. tkanki łącznej.

Raz pojawił się problem z nerkami ( piasek, czy kamienie ) - wtedy brałem No-spe, a następnie przez pewien czas: Rowatinex i zioła Nefrobonisan.

----------


## Nicos

Przy dnie ważne jest unikanie używek i cukru (szczególnie tych zawartych w sztucznych produktach, na przykład słodzonych napojach), a także mięsa i owoców morza. Poza tym warto dbać o siebie - jeść warzywa, produkty bogate w witaminę C, trochę się ruszać. Wiem, że są różne leki, ja używałem przy leczeniu tylko Urarthone i złagodziło mi to objawy choroby. Póki co nawrotu na szczęście nie ma.

----------


## Rabarbara

Ja niedawno zaczęłam zwalczać dne moczanową. Średnia po badaniach wynosiła u mnie 5,40 więc zaczęłam systematycznie brać Lehning Urathone. Jest on o tyle dobry, że jest normalnym lekiem a nie żadnym suplementem i faktycznie daje widoczne efekty. Oczywiście unikałam też raczej alkoholu i niewskazanych produktów, ale efekty są dla mnie jak najbardziej zadowalające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Przytoczę w kilku zdaniach moją sytuację. Mam 25 lat i około miesiąca temu miałem pierwszy atak dny moczanowej. Na codzień trenuje sporty walki, chodzę na siłownię, biegam, alkoholu praktycznie nie spożywam. Nie jestem osobą otyłą.Od dwóch lat trzymam dietę sportowa. Dostałem od reaumatologa rozpiskę całą (biorę teraz dwa razy dziennie kolchicyne przez dwa miesiące, później jeżeli bólu nie będzie obstawiam całkiem leki a potem mam regularnie brać Milurit). Wszędzie czytam że nie można jeść mięsa itd. Mi lekarz powiedział że przy moim trybie życia mogę jeść mięso i po to właśnie mam brać leki żebym nie musiał go ograniczać. Jak to jest z tym mięsem?  Dodam tylko że nie wyobrażam sobie nie jeść mięsa praktycznie w ogóle a moja dieta w dużej roli opiera się na nim. Przyrządzam je w różne sposoby: parowane, grillowane, smażone na oleju kokowowym. Dodam jeszcze że od miesiąca praktycznie nie mogę trenować. Niby bólu przy normalnym poruszaniu się zbytnio nie ma (czasami coś tam lekko odczuje), ale wybrałem się ostatnio na trening boksu i praktyczne po 20 minutach musiałem dać sobie spokój bo bolał mnie ten palec i uniemożliwial sprawne poruszanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze że dwóch reaumatologow powiedziało mi to samo plus lekarz rodzinny który zaczął mi rozpisywać czego nie mogę łączyć w posiłku z mięsem. Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy w moim przypadku to dna jest chorobą na tle genetycznym? Czy jest możliwość że to nie jest ona?  Wszędzie czytam że atakuje ona ludzi od 50 roku życia,  że osoby otyłe, osoby które nie trzymają żadnej diety, spożywają alkohol, nie mają żadnej aktywności fizycznej. Strasznie mi to nie pasuje do mojej sytuacji i stylu życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Czytam ,szukam informacji-jestem nowa w temacie od dłuższego czasu pobolewała mnie stopa zazwyczaj rano i w nocy nie mogłam wstać do toalety tylko kulałam na nogę mimo to ciągle biegiem to dom.praca dzieci -wiadomo teraz od miesiąca przeżywam męczarnie-ostatni tydzień nie chodzę wcale i tak mimo to ból w stopie zwłaszcza w pięcie jest ogromny i jeszcze strona zewnętrzna stopa mnie boli,pali ,piecze ból rozszarpujący ,za chwile jakby ktoś gwożdzie w stope mi wbijał-w nocy to toalety (proszę się nie smiać chodze na kolanach ) nie jestem w stanie ustać-rano to samo potem sie rozchodze i chwilami jest odrobinkę lepiej ale mimo to okropnośc nie potrafie nawet tego opisać -byłam u ortopedy najpierw powiedział że to zapalnie ścięgna dał voltaren do smarowania ale nic potem ketonal spray ech zero efektu-poszłam do ogólnej dała skierowanie na mocznik -wynik 5,7 w skali chyba do 6 nie wiem -niby na górnej granicy -czy to może ta dna ? czekam na wizyte u reumatologa dopiero w następnym tygodniu i tak prywatnie bo na fundusz nie ma zapisów do końca roku chyba -generalnie choruje na kamice nerkową czy to ma coś wspólnego ?a te leki co piszecie ? to jakies paskudztwa ? czy to jest wyleczalne ?

----------


## kris007

Witam!
Mam takie pytanie do ludzi ktorzy biora Milurit od kilku lat regularnie w dawkach 200mg i wiecej... czy badaliscie sobie watrobe? Chodzi mi o to czy na USG nie stwierdzono wam stluszczenia watroby? Jak wysoka byla bilirubina i podstawowe markery watrobowe jesli je ostatnio badaliscie? Czy czasem poziom cukru nie utrzymuje sie w gornych granicach normy lub lekko je przekracza?
Bede wdzieczny za odpowiedz?
Biore Milurit juz dlugo i poczatkowo uwazalem go za lek idealny ale do czasu kiedy USG wykazalo stluszczenie watroby stopnia I a potem II. Wykluczylem inne przyczyny tego stanu. Teraz robie wszystko aby z niego zrezygnowac calkowicie. Biore ciagle 100mg Miluritu na dobe a kwas moczowy utrzymuje sie w granicach 7. To wciaz dosc wysoko ale pracuje zeby zejsc nizej. 
Jesli ktos chcialby skorzystac z moich doswiadczen to dieta jest koniecznoscia nawet jesli wydaje wam sie ze Milurit (lub inne leki na bazie allopurinolu) daje rade (zdziwilo mnie bardzo, ze sa jednostki na forum traktujace go jak vitamine C). Duze ilosci wody to podstawa ! Zapomnijcie o szeroko zalecanych 2 litrach dziennie... 2 litry sa dla ludzi zdrowych, trzeba pic 3 litry. Jesli ktos bierze leki lub ziola moczopedne to jeszcze wiecej. Sok z cytryny w dowolnych, duzych ilosciach ! Odstawcie cukier pod wszelka postacia. Nie wolno sie glodzic ale odstawic te rzeczy ktore powoduja nadprodukcje kwasu. Sport jest OK ale bez maratonow. Zapomnijcie o piwie a wodke... bardzo ostroznie i sporadycznie. Bierzcie tez suplementy z kolagenem i wapnem. Robcie badania kontrolujac poziom kwasu i ogolny stan narzadow i zdrowia.
Sugeruje tez znalezienie dobrego lekarza ktory orientuje sie w temacie dny troche bardziej niz lekarz rodzinny. Wskazany reumatolog bo nie kazdy bol w stawie musi byc dna a oni takie dziwne przypadlosci potrafia odroznic. Maja tez wieksze pojecie o innych zagadnieniach ktore wiaza sie z dna: nerki, serce (nadcisnienie), watroba  i nieslawna cukrzyca.
Przepraszam jesli kogos wystraszylem. Nie mialem takiego zamiaru.

----------


## Daria173

Witam jestem studentką dietetyki piszę pracę licencjacką "Żywienie oraz zasady stylu życia oraz znaczenie świadomości pacjentów w leczeniu i zapobieganiu chorób autoimmunologicznych". Potrzebuje zrobić ankiety czy ktoś byłby chętny? Ankieta oczywiście jest anonimowa. Chętnych proszę o informację na adres email dariacukras@interia.pl

----------


## artek675

Witam ..Dzisiaj wstając poczułem okropny ból w kostce .Ból uniemożliwia mi chodzenie ,stopa troche spuchła ale nie az tak bardzo.Mam dne ale zawsze atakowała mi duzy palec u innej stopy niz teraz.Czy to możliwe że dna zaatakowała druga noge w kostce lub stawie skokowym?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przy dnie moczanowej naprawdę ważna jest dieta, trzeba ograniczyć alkohol i napoje słodzone fruktozą. odkąd pani w aptece poleciła mi urarthone to nie stosuję już innych leków. skuteczny lek, nie to co inne. nie mam juz tych ataków bólu i obrzęk zmalał. warto spróbować, bo wielu ludziom już pomógl.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zakupiłem urarthone zachecony opiniami. poki co koncze pierwsza butelke, jest delikatna poprawa, ale musze chyba zwiekszyc dawke. licze,ze  po nastepnej bedzie duzo lepiej. pdzr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

To dobrze że  są inne środki na dnę oprócz miluritu. Zastanawia mnie fakt co robię  nie tak . Stosuje dietę  , ruszam się unikam alkoholu a i tak po 3 miesiącach dna wraca. 

pozdrawiam

Bogdan

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój lekarz powiedział, że w momencie największego bólu pomagają leki z kolchicyną. Wiem, ze trzeba ograniczyć spożywanie wieprzowiny, cukru, jeść regularnie, dążyć do przywrócenia równowagi kwasowo - zasadowej organizmu. Dodatkowo do picia lek Urarthone, który zawiera kolchicynę i stymuluje procesy przemiany materii, stabilizuje lub (jeżeli występuje w nadmiarze ) obniża poziom kwasu moczowego oraz pobudza wydalniczą funkcję układu moczowego. Ja od 2 lat mam już spokój, a wcale na początku nic nie wskazywało że poprawa kiedykolwiek będzie. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

warto pamiętać, że przy dnie moczanowej naprawdę ważna jest dieta, trzeba ograniczyć alkohol i napoje słodzone fruktozą. mi pomógł urarthone i nie stosuję już innych leków. skuteczny lek, nie to co inne. nie mam juz tych ataków bólu i obrzęk zmalał. warto spróbować, bo wielu ludziom już pomógl, trzeba pamiętać o systematycznosci.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi od kilku lat pomaga Urarthone, taki lek, który córka stosowała przy rwie kulszowej. Nie odczuwam tak bólu, bo łagodzi takie stany napięcia, które teraz gdy sa zmiany pogodowe bardzo odczuwam. Millurit też stosowałęm, ale zepsułem sobie nim żołądek, a to bez sensu leczyć jedno, a psuć drugie. Urarthone stabilizuje kwas moczanowy, który jak jest go za dużo to odkłada się w stawach tworząc stany zapalne, dlatego jest taki skuteczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na dnę moczanową najlepszy jest urarthone, który obniżył mi za wysoki poziom kwasu moczanowego. stany zapalne się zmniejszyły i ból już nie doskwiera. naprawdę polecam każdemu kto się męczy z tą okropną chorobą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój lekarz powiedział, że w momencie największego bólu pomagają leki z kolchicyną. Wiem, ze trzeba ograniczyć spożywanie wieprzowiny, cukru, jeść regularnie, dążyć do przywrócenia równowagi kwasowo - zasadowej organizmu. Dodatkowo do picia lek Urarthone, który zawiera kolchicynę i stymuluje procesy przemiany materii, stabilizuje lub (jeżeli występuje w nadmiarze ) obniża poziom kwasu moczowego oraz pobudza wydalniczą funkcję układu moczowego. Ja od 2 lat mam już spokój, a wcale na początku nic nie wskazywało że poprawa kiedykolwiek będzie. pozdrawiam



Wielkie dzięki za polecenie urarthone, wreszcie lek, który zaczyna działać. Nie odczuwam już tego kłującego bólu  niedługo mam zrobić badania na kwas moczanowy. Niedawno zacząłem stosować, a jest duża poprawa i nie boli żołądek jak po innych lekach na dnę, dzieki!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też zacząłem stosować już urarthone i te obrżeki zaczęły się zmniejszać. jestem dobrej myśli, ciesze się, że znalazłem o nim opinie, dzieki wielkie

----------


## stalker8

Mój tato znowu utyka przez to, już drugi tydzień, ale on tylko siedzi przed telewizorem od popołudnia codziennie; czasem wyjdzie koło domu, pod górkę, po drzewo (nie drewno) do pieca, albo kury pokarmić. Dlatego też pies cierpi na pazury, bo mnie się nie chce - ani po takim śniegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stad dowiedzialem sie o urarthone i tu wracam powiedziec wielkie dzieki! ten lak naprade dziala. wreszcie przestalo bolec no i lekarz mowi, ze z nogą duzo lepiej

----------


## stalker8

A ja nie wierzę w to co mówią lekarze - mnie mają za śmiecia, wszyscy, zawsze, nie tylko w miasteczku.

Tutaj miałem dobry wpis, który chciałem zamieścić, aby jak najwięcej ludzi widziało, ale medyczka.pl mi nie pozwala - biały ekran. Może jak będzie inny moderator - uda się, czy tym razem to już definitywnie ban?

----------


## stalker8

Tak więc obejść też się nie da... *- Trojan, jak nic.* Pilnowany byłem - Polska racja stanu z forum artystycznego.pl
gdzie też najpierw młodzież miała swoje - pogawędki, które czytałem - głodny...

Obejść w ten sposób - że zrzut ekranu tego co tu wpisałem, wysłać chciałem do Ruskich, znowu - na mail.ru, gdzie mam skrzynkę. Ale mi wywala, że "aszybka" - błąd. ;/
Ciekawe czy ten post Medyczka.pl - przyjmie?

Dna - zatytułowałem ten plik ze zrzutem, żeby tutaj link dać, jak nieraz się udawało. Nie cierpię, faktycznie, mojego pokrzywionego ciała w lustrze, życia którego się nie da zapomnieć - ten wpis wejdze, tak myślę... 3,2,1,....

----------


## stalker8

zgadłem. qwerqwerqwerq

----------


## stalker8

Ktokolwiek to robi - to jest bez sensu, że nie mogę tu zamieścić tego co napisałem. Przecież internet ma to i tak w dupie - miesiąc, dwa i będzie wpis zakopany, nie pamiętany. Chodzi o to, żeby pokazać że jestem pilnowany? - Po prostu deprywowany społecznie. - Oczekiwany, aż zdechnę.
Niby jest dział psychiatryczny, gdzie - przypuszczam i moderacja - wpisuje różne pierdoły. A ja - jakby - nagą prawdę, życie takie jakie mam - czy to może na kogoś źle wpłynąć, że to robię? - Wątpię. Każdy i tak pójdzie swoją drogą, tylko ja zostanę w moim bagnie. Ale - nie! - Przecież jest dobrze, jestem, jak napisał ten ich Lajkonix - na swoim miejscu - "co ma być lepiej"? - Że przecież jest ułożone ze mną no jak?  - Chyba elegancko.

----------


## Arex

Zainteresowani pozbyciem się dny moczanowej niech piszą do mnie na adres: knp.wyszkow@gmail.com
Pozdrawiam
Arkadiusz Jarosz

----------


## stalker8

"Dny moczanowej można się pozbyć."
Zastanawiam się co to jest. Chyba jakaś metafora, hasło? No, to chyba nie jest ze mną (jeszcze?) ułożone elegancko, jak wspomniałem skąd to mam dlaczego ta grupa społeczna, albo jakaś część dyskretnie sugeruje, że okazuje przychylność dla (...) poglądów, jeśli uderzam w ich artystyczny interes; mam tam bana na pisanie. Stąd - mimo wszystko polecam książkę Susan Cain, skoro dowiedziałem się i tutaj: dlaczego niektórzy za niektórymi idą. Ale to każdy czuje i bez tej lektury. Jeszcze nie było polityki na medyczka.pl. Czyli to może być prawda, że faktycznie sympatyzują, a nie tylko: mnie straszyli. No, ale co to komuś daje, że mnie wyśledzi w internecie, założy jakiś trojan... Uciszy mnie, żeby innych oświecać, wpływać na emocje i "nastrój"umiejętnością wzbudzania tychże - tym co ładne i dostojne, więc się każdemu podoba? No, rozumiem, że nie mam się ścigać z kimkolwiek o status społeczny, inwalida, zostawić im go. Co w takim razie mogę zrobić, żeby nie skończyć szybko i marnie - nic: do roboty, albo - i tak zgnijesz. Już nie daję rady do roboty, od dawna. Skoro pojawił się ten wpis to chyba faktycznie i tutaj moderacja ma mnie dość; można zrobić tak, że już nie uruchomię komputera - wczoraj pisałem jaki jest dla mnie cenny. No... jak życie ci nie miłe, to ci możemy załatwić... jestem za durny, żeby się domyślić co; coś gorszego niż mam w robocie, albo gdziekolwiek pójdę (jeszcze wyłażę z domu, ale słaby już i nie chcę; tyle).

----------


## zelazo

Nie można pozbyć się dny moczanowej. Jest to schorzenie, które będzie nam towarzyszylo przez całe zycie. Mozna jednak na tyle skkutecznie pozbyć się objawów, że nie będziemy jej praktycznie odczuwali. Za pomocą lekow albo diety ( dieta jest tutaj najważniejsza).

Więcej informacji na temat dny moczanowej znajdziecie w tym artykule:
*doz.pl/czytelnia/a218-Dna_moczanowa_-_co_to_jest_leczenie_ziolami_objawy*

Skuteczne jest rowniez leczenie ziołami. Dobre są liście mącznicy, liście brzozy, ziele skrzypu, korzeń lubczyku, korzeń mniszka lekarskiego, ziele nawłoci pospolitej.

----------


## pacjentkaooo

Jak długo należy stosować lek urarthone na dnę moczanową? czy 3 tyg wystarczą czy jednak mozna przedłuzyć leczenie

----------


## weteran dny

Urathone, wg mnie, w ogóle nie stosować - w składzie ma kolchicynę więc jeśli długo się stosuje to choć coś tam początkowo pomoże to jednak po czasie coraz mniej a dodatkowo organizm uodporni się więc w razie ataku dny kolchicyna nie odniesie pożądanych skutków. Zamiast Milluritu lepiej zastosować nowy lek Adenuric przez 6 miesięcy 
(początkowo z kolchicyną i koniecznie NIE w czasie ataku). Zawsze brać ziółka - podagrycznik, pokrzywę, liść brzozy i inne tu wymieniane ale przede wszystkim podagrycznik - dla mnie te zioła to jakby herbata.
 Ważny jest ruch ale nie intensywny bo silny wysiłek, uderzenie, choroba powoduje atak dny. Nawet jeśli leżysz ruszaj nogami. Kryształki mogą prowadzić do kalectwa więc ruch odbudowuje maź w stawach, dobra też jest galaretka z nóżek, czy skóra. Trzeba też wybadać u siebie po jakim pokarmie dostajesz ataku (ja np. po zjedzeniu pieczonego kurczaka). Uważam, że ilość kwasu moczowego w surowicy nie jest istotna - mam aparat do mierzenia i np. w czasie ataku mam niski poziom kwasu a normalnie wysoki w granicach 12-15 jednostek a norma to 6-7. Podobnie jest z cholesterolem - zawsze miałem wysoki (podobnie matka, dożyła 82 lat) i jeśli go zwalczałem to organizm i tak starał się doprowadzić do swego stanu. Kiedyś ataki miałem często, spuchnięte stawy, niemożność chodzenia. Teraz miewam ataki ale rzadko (raz w roku przy jesiennym przeziębieniu) a gdy się zanosi stosuję dawki uderzeniowe kolchicyny i zapobiegawczo co dwa lata Adenuric. Zasadniczo jem wszystko, także śledzie, golonki, mięso prawie codziennie, wędliny (choć te okopcone źle mi robią) i dużo jeżdżę na rowerze oraz dodaję do kąpieli w wannie borowinę w płynie i sól - do nabycia w Kołobrzegu. Piwo piję prawie codziennie (kiedyś nie lubiłem a teraz z alkoholi w zasadzie tylko to).
Dna to choroba indywidualna, trzeba samemu szukać recept i dostosować do swojego organizmu, z przyrodą nie wygrasz. Żadne tam diety, witaminy C,  głodzenie się (zresztą wywołują dnę).

----------


## stalker8

> Urathone, wg mnie, w ogóle nie stosować - w składzie ma kolchicynę więc jeśli długo się stosuje to choć coś tam początkowo pomoże to jednak po czasie coraz mniej a dodatkowo organizm uodporni się więc w razie ataku dny kolchicyna nie odniesie pożądanych skutków. Zamiast Milluritu lepiej zastosować nowy lek Adenuric przez 6 miesięcy 
> (początkowo z kolchicyną i koniecznie NIE w czasie ataku). Zawsze brać ziółka - podagrycznik, pokrzywę, liść brzozy i inne tu wymieniane ale przede wszystkim podagrycznik - dla mnie te zioła to jakby herbata.
>  Ważny jest ruch ale nie intensywny bo silny wysiłek, uderzenie, choroba powoduje atak dny. Nawet jeśli leżysz ruszaj nogami. Kryształki mogą prowadzić do kalectwa więc ruch odbudowuje maź w stawach, dobra też jest galaretka z nóżek, czy skóra. Trzeba też wybadać u siebie po jakim pokarmie dostajesz ataku (ja np. po zjedzeniu pieczonego kurczaka). Uważam, że ilość kwasu moczowego w surowicy nie jest istotna - mam aparat do mierzenia i np. w czasie ataku mam niski poziom kwasu a normalnie wysoki w granicach 12-15 jednostek a norma to 6-7. Podobnie jest z cholesterolem - zawsze miałem wysoki (podobnie matka, dożyła 82 lat) i jeśli go zwalczałem to organizm i tak starał się doprowadzić do swego stanu. Kiedyś ataki miałem często, spuchnięte stawy, niemożność chodzenia. Teraz miewam ataki ale rzadko (raz w roku przy jesiennym przeziębieniu) a gdy się zanosi stosuję dawki uderzeniowe kolchicyny i zapobiegawczo co dwa lata Adenuric. Zasadniczo jem wszystko, także śledzie, golonki, mięso prawie codziennie, wędliny (choć te okopcone źle mi robią) i dużo jeżdżę na rowerze oraz dodaję do kąpieli w wannie borowinę w płynie i sól - do nabycia w Kołobrzegu. Piwo piję prawie codziennie (kiedyś nie lubiłem a teraz z alkoholi w zasadzie tylko to).
> Dna to choroba indywidualna, trzeba samemu szukać recept i dostosować do swojego organizmu, z przyrodą nie wygrasz. Żadne tam diety, witaminy C,  głodzenie się (zresztą wywołują dnę).


Odpowiadam cytatem, żeby się nie zgubiło: że jak trochę wypocznę, to powinienem poczytać o tym, może dla tata kupić takie ziółka, który jest na początku tej choroby, obecnie zaleczonej. Dziękuję, nie dobranoc - spać.

----------


## stalker8

Raczej nie będę. On czasami przejawia starość oraz, że ma już dość. Niektórzy męczą się na tym świecie, ja też.

----------


## stalker8

medyczka.pl/czy-zwykle-napady-gniewu-57694#post163208

----------


## sebcio76

Witam w listopadzie 2016 któregoś dnia nad ranem obudził mnie ból palucha prawej nogi ból że chodzić nie mogłem jakieś 5 dni i przeszło aż do maja 2017 któregoś dnia nad ranem ból w lewej nodze śródstopie lekarz przepisał 300 mg miluritu i tak samo 5-6 dni i po bólu następny atak prawa nogo staw skokowy i to samo 5-6 dni do tego DicloDuo Combi jedna na dobę przeszło po dwóch tygodniach tzn dziś znowu ból w tym samym miejscu staw skokowy w listopadzie kwas moczowy 8,76 w maju 4,8 czy to na pewno Dna moczanowa dlaczego tak często mam ataki nie pije alkocholu proszę o radę ???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jestem chory na dne moczanowa 18 lat jak ktos chce sie wyleczyc dieta dieta. Ja po 15 latach brania tabletek wprowadzilem ostra diete  spadek masy z 115 kg na 75 kg i jest ok Biore tylko milurit 4 razy w tygdniu rowerek i 2 razy w tygdniu bieganie 10km. A wczesniej stan byl powazny  a teraz jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestałem słuchać konowałów, trujących mnie kolchicyną, miluritem itp. Posłuchałem mądrego człowieka, chemika. Dna wykrzywiła mi już palce u stóp od złogów kryształków, o bólu - jaki mi towarzyszył nie wspomnę. W każdym razie odstawiłem leki i kupiłem: Soda oczyszczona 1 kg (20 PLN) Vitamina C lewoskrętna (20 PLN) (kwas l-askorbinowy) 1 kg. W celu odkwaszenia organizmu na czczo wypijałem miksturę : łyżeczka sody + łyżeczka witaminy. Jeden tydzień dzień po dniu, dwa tygodnie przerwy. W zakwaszonym organizmie kwas moczowy się niemal nie rozpuszcza, a w odkwaszonym kilka tysięcy razy szybciej sie rozpuszcza. Najlepsze, że po miesiącu nagle rozpuściły mi sie wszelkie złogi i stopy wróciły do poprzedniegoo stanu. Minęły trzy lata. Odkwaszam się 4 dni w miesiącu. Tzn 4 dni piję tę mieszankę i do końca miesiąca zapominam. Organizm mam odkwaszony, pomimo, że jem mięso, piję piwo, - już żadnych diet, nie wiem, co to ból, podagra itp. POLECAM WSZYSTKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Koszt żaden, a zdrowie powróciło. Podagra wcześniej atakowała mnie 3-4 razy w roku, a teraz jest tylko złym wspomnieniem. I dlaczego lekarze nie mówią, jak odkwasić orgaanizm witaminą i sodą? I że to wystarczy by się pozbyć choroby?

----------


## stalker8

To ja mam "lepsze":

→ _youtube.com/watch?v=3NqPB8uFV7s_ 
- Jerzy Zięba o nawodnieniu i leczeniu chorób wodą.

Oczywiście na temat sody też jest, od Dr Jerzego, z samego radia :
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=pqwVGYRiJR4_

Dokładam do tego:
→ _youtube.com/watch?v=ba9y-FoYL6U_
"Napój wojowników słowiańskich". ;]

----------


## stalker8

To znaczy, chciałem powiedzieć: "dolewam".

----------


## stalker8

Kto u mnie choruje na to. I kto mi tu przypomina o nieuchronności losu, z którego forum niezwiązanego z "leczeniem raka" gdzie wstawia się takie linki jak moje powyżej bez komentarzy. Aby przypomnieć, unaocznić, co kogo czeka z wiekiem, kto co może, kto na kogo patrzy, gdzie łazi kto po internecie. To chyba za mój wczorajszy wpis o reputację na innym z forumów dla nich, życzliwość stamtąd. 


> Dna wykrzywiła mi już palce u stóp od złogów


 Jak nie teraz to prędzej czy później. Ból przy łażeniu, żebym też nie mógł nadepnąć, szczęście na co wleźć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Odswiezam watek bo nigdzie nie moge znalezc odpowiedzi. 
Stwierdzono u mnie dne moczanowa, chociaz poziom kwasu moczowego w organzmie jest w normie, 5,5.
Od jakiegos czas okolo miesiaca napady mam czesciej niz kiedys. od tego czasu stosuje diete i lek Zyrolic na dne. 
Niestety, nie wiele to pomaga. 
Jednak mam wieksza zagwozdke, mianowicie nigdzie nie moge znalezc czy przed napadem /poczatek napadu dni zainfekowane miejsce swedzi?
Bo mnie te miejsca swedza okrutnie, potem sa opuchniete. przeszkadza mi to w chodzeniu, bo na razie najwiecej napadow mam na stopach, podbiciu, male palce i pieta. 
jak zaczyna mnie swedziec to juz wiem ze niestety nadchodzi..
Mam prace chodzaca i to wszystko bardzo utrudnia mi zycie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zmagam się z tą wredną chorobą od kilku lat i mam nadzieję że pomocne dla innych będą moje wnioski.  Zasmakował mi rumianek i praktyczne zastąpienie nim zwykłej herbaty ograniczyło ataki. (Działanie przeciwzapalne)  Zauważyłem też że ataki dny występowały głównie po produktach z dużą ilością chemii i konserwantów jak gotowe dania a zwłaszcza napoje gazowane lub nie. Z ogólnodostępnych farmaceutyków dość dobrze sprawdził się Opokan a jeszcze lepiej Mel, który ma tę samą substancję czynną lecz jest tańszy i jakby łagodniejszy dla organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O ile wiem, Opokan zawiera właśnie meloxicam, tylko w mniejszej dawce niż leki dostępne na receptę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany innowacyjnymi metodami leczenia dny moczanowej na terenie Krakowa zapraszam do kontaktu.
Szczegóły pod nr tel. 510388858, dr n. biol. Agnieszka Kulig

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany innowacyjnymi metodami leczenia dny moczanowej na terenie Krakowa zapraszam do kontaktu.
Szczegóły pod nr tel. 510388858, dr n. biol. Agnieszka Kulig

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W przypadku dny moczanowej dieta eliminacyjna puryny powinna być na pierwszym miejscu jednak jak wskazują najnowsze badania zawyżony poziom kwasu moczowego jest spowodowane zbyt dużą ilością metali ciężkich zalegających w nerkach przez co nerki nie są w stanie go wydalić i tym samym powstaje choroba. Polecam poczytać więcej w książce pt. "Zneutralizuj chemię z pożywienia i odzyskaj zdrowie"

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śledzę tę wątek od zeszłego roku miesiąca sierpień kiedy i mnie dopadła ta choroba.Mam teraz 43 lata i dna moczanowa dopadła mnie przez piwo bogate w drożdze pochodzące z małego lokalnego browaru w którym pracuje.Dostałem dużą partię za darmo bo było za bardzo gazowane i po 2 miesiącach kiedy wieczorem wypijałem po kilka sztuk nie mogłem już chodzić od choroby.Nie byłem nawet u lekarza i pomogło picie rano na czczo odwróconej witaminy c i sody oczyszczonej dokładnie jak w wątku wcześniej czyli odkwaszenie organizmu.Oczywiście ograniczam jedzenie tłustych potraw i poprawiłem swój jadłospis.Co ciekawe dalej pije piwo jednak tylko jedno czerwone z Lidla i nie mam od zeszłego roku powrotów choroby.Myślę że trzeba unikać chemii w jedzeniu oraz tłustych potraw a to chyba cierpiący na tą chorobę wiedzą.Mam nadzieje że moje doświadczenia komuś pomogą tak jak czytanie tych postów pomogło mi na nowo żyć normalnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To NIE masz DNY MOCZANOWEJ lub nie ona jest głównym problemem !!! Dna moczanowa sama przechodzi po trzech tygodniach - nieleczona. Też mam wysięg w stawie kolanowym. Ale w końcu po 5 miesiącach trafiłem do dobrego specjalisty i postawił prawidłową diagnozę. Lekarze w moim mieście (Częstochowie) leczyli mnie właśnie na dnę, nie mając pojęcia co mi jest i działali na oślep. Dopiero lekarze w Łodzi się poznali, zrobiono mi odpowiednie badania i zaczyna przechodzić. Polecam Łódź i panią dr Grażynę Świerkowską (zastępca ordynatora oddziału reumatologii), świetny specjalista i przemiły człowiek. Najpierw leczenie było w domu, ale nie pomogło, a potem do szpitala na szczegółowe badania i wyszło co mi jest. Specjalnie nie piszę co to za choroba, aby nie sugerować, ale najprawdopodobniej masz to samo co ja. Radzę jak najszybciej udać się do odpowiedniego lekarza, bo ja się męczyłem strasznie przez 5 miesięcy niepotrzebnie na dnę moczanową. Aha, milurit odłóż bo to nie dna moczanowa.


Wiem, ale nie powiem, może jednak powiesz, eszyscy czekamy na Twoją odpowiedź.

----------


## pantadek

Dna moczanowa nie przechodzi sama, nieleczona... co za bzdury. Mając dnę moczanową trzeba przejść na odpowiednią dietę i przyjmować odpowiednie środki farmakologiczne. Wiem o tym bo miałem i musiałem udać się do dietetyka klinicznego. Wybrałem Panią Beatę Ślebzak-Cebulę, najlepszą dietetyczkę w Poznaniu, nie chcialem iśc do byle kogo bo wiedziałem, że to nie przelewki. Pani Beata przygotowała mi odpowiednią dietę i byłem pod jej stałą opieką oraz mojego lekarza. W tym momencie z moim zdrowiem jest bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Maniek 41

RTG jest ok wiec Altacet, bandaz i Artresan +L4. Zaden konowal nie potrafil mnie zdiagnozowac to byl horror. Kiedys bolal paluch to nie raz ale samo przeszlo. Ale Rok temu atak z dnia na dzien 2 tyg.w lozku do sloika sikalem taki bol. Kilka dni przerwy i znow atak i tak 4 mce. kolana, kostki, palce, masakra. Od lezenia "Doktor"mowi do roboty wracac czas. Najgorsze byly pierwsze trzy dni w zyciu tyle bolu nie zaznalem, ketonal tramalem zapijalem. Nie moglem zejsc po schodach, zobaczyl to Krzyś Hydraulik.  Nastepnego dnia przyniusl mi swoje leki APO-NAPRO i MILURID. Odstaw browar czysta wodke mozesz pic nie jedz swinki bedzie git.
Ludzie ja myslalem ze to cud jak reka odjol.
Odstawilem lekarstwa ale i browar, ostre jedzenie, chleb i cukier.
Nie mialem wczesniej pojecia co to Dna Moczanowa myslalem ze mam raka lub inne swinstwo.
Minelo 7 mcy. w tym czasie 1 atak byl, kilka piwek i rano horoba dala znac ale wziolem lekarstwa i po kilku godzinach bylo ok.
Panowie w moim przypadkuto wszystko przez PIWO .

Krzysiu Hydrauliku wielkie dzieki !

----------

